# beleven/meemaken



## CarlitosMS

Hallo

Ik zou graag het subtiele verschil weten tussen deze twee werkwoorden:

Liefde is een pretpark waar je veel kan beleven, maar soms is het gevaarlijk.
Liefde is een pretpark waar je veel kan meemaken, maar soms is het gevaarlijk.

Groetjes aan iedereen
Carlos M.S.


----------



## YellowOnline

In principe zijn het synoniemen. Etymologisch is er een klein onderscheid, meer bepaald dat 'beleven' waarschijnlijk de oudste vorm is - zie het Duitse 'erleben' - en dat 'meemaken' waarschijnlijk een Germanisme is - zie, alweer, het Duitse 'mitmachen', met als verschil dat 'machen' in het Duits het courantste equivalent is van het Nederlandse 'doen' (al hebben zij ook het werkwoord 'tun').

Als men écht een subtiel verschil wil, dan is het dat 'meemaken' eigenlijk intrinsiek een relationeel element ('mee') bevat en beleven niet. Dit sluit evenwel niet uit dat ze onderling inwisselbaar zijn en de keuze voor het ene of het gene een stilistische keuze is. 

De volgende zinnen hebben identiek dezelfde betekenis:
0._ "Ik wil ook meemaken wat hij beleeft"
_1._ "Ik wil ook beleven wat hij meemaakt_"
2._ "Ik wil ook meemaken wat hij meemaakt_"
3. "_Ik wil ook beleven wat hij beleeft_"

Zinnen 2 en 3 zijn weinig stijlvol omdat er een herhaling van het werkwoord is. Om nu tot het heel, heel, heel erg subtiele verschil te komen: zin 0 krijgt de voorkeur op zin 1 omdat 'Ik' deel wil nemen aan wat 'hij' doet, iets wat het 'mee-' gedeelte in 'meemaken' beter uitdrukt dan 'beleven'. Dat is echter zo'n pietluttig verschil dat ik er niet van wakker zou liggen, tenzij men een literaire carrière ambieert.


----------



## ThomasK

CarlitosMS said:


> Hallo
> 
> Ik zou graag het subtiele verschil weten tussen deze twee werkwoorden:
> 
> Liefde is een pretpark waar je veel kan beleven, maar soms is het gevaarlijk.
> Liefde is een pretpark waar je veel kan meemaken, maar soms is het gevaarlijk.
> 
> Groetjes aan iedereen
> Carlos M.S.


Ik geef Yellowline grotendeels gelijk, maar anderzijds vind ik  toch dat er een subtiel betekenisverschil is want volgens mij is (of 'klinkt'?) 'beleven' hierboven beter dan 'meemaken'. Ik heb het gevoel dat het iets te maken heeft met het positievere ervan ('beleven' lijkt mij meer met positieve ervaringen te maken te hebben) en eventueel dat 'meemaken' meer gaat over specifieke ervaringen. 

Vgl. 'Ik heb veel beleefd' en 'Ik heb veel meegemaakt'. Zullen de meeste mensen bij 'meemaken' niet veeleer denken aan aangrijpende ervaringen die je tekenen? 'Beleven' lijkt mij te vrwijzen naar avonturen, eventueel ook minder leuke gebeurtenissen, maar de focus lijkt meer op het positieve te liggen...


----------



## bibibiben

Ik ben het eens met YellowOnline. _Beleven_ en _meemaken_ zijn zeker in de betekenis van _ervaren_ of _ondervinden_ bijna perfecte synoniemen (al zullen sommigen _meemaken_ in die betekenis als een germanisme willen kwalificeren). 

Het verschil dat ThomasK maakt, zie ik niet. Bij _beleven_ denk ik niet noodzakelijkerwijs aan positieve zaken:

Wat zullen we nou beleven?!
We hebben aan dat jong van ons niets dan narigheid beleefd.
Daar is niets te beleven.
Dat ik nog op mijn leeftijd zoiets akeligs moet beleven, had ik niet verwacht.


En bij _meemaken_ denk ik niet als eerste aan nare, aangrijpende gebeurtenissen. Het kan alle kanten op gaan (dus zeer zeker ook de positieve kant):

We hebben een onvergetelijk avontuur meegemaakt.
We hebben samen goede tijden en slechte tijden meegemaakt.
Zoiets leuks maak je van je leven niet meer mee!
Dat ik nog eens zo'n schitterende bruiloft zou meemaken, had ik niet verwacht.

Wel is het zo dat in bepaalde uitdrukking _beleven_ wel past, maar _meemaken_ niet (of minder goed) en vice versa:

 Wat zullen we nou beleven?!
 Wat zullen we nou meemaken?!

 Dit maak je nooit meer mee!
? Dit beleef je nooit meer!


----------



## YellowOnline

ThomasK said:


> [...]
> 
> Vgl. 'Ik heb veel beleefd' en 'Ik heb veel meegemaakt'. Zullen de meeste mensen bij 'meemaken' niet veeleer denken aan aangrijpende ervaringen die je tekenen? 'Beleven' lijkt mij te vrwijzen naar avonturen, eventueel ook minder leuke gebeurtenissen, maar de focus lijkt meer op het positieve te liggen...



Ik snap wat u bedoelt, maar ik denk dat ik ook weet waar het vandaan komt. In Vlaanderen wordt 'beleven' nauwelijks gebruikt, in tegenstelling tot 'meemaken' (voor één keer een germanisme ipv. een gallicisme ). De meeste Vlamingen gebruiken 'meemaken' voornamelijk na een slechte ervaring. Het woord 'beleven' komen we eerder in geschreven vorm tegen en dan is het vaak minder negatief gekleurd. Hierdoor wordt waarschijnlijk uw gevoel beïnvloed. 

Om mijn theorie wat kracht bij te zetten ben ik weer creatief aan het googlen geweest (gewogen resultaten):
* meemaken NL/B: 1/6 (!!!)
* beleven NL/B: 1/2

Het is wel duidelijk dat 'meemaken' heerst in Vlaanderen  Het alsnog grote resultaat voor 'beleven' in Vlaanderen valt eenvoudig te verklaren: een snelle blik op de resultaten leert dat minstens de eerste 200 'hits' officiële bronnen zijn (van bijvoorbeeld culturele instellingen), in contrast met 'meemaken' dat grotendeels citaten bevat. Het illustreert dat de taalkundige kloof tussen Vlaanderen en Nederland in de eerste plaats gesproken is en slechts in mindere mate geschreven (wat geen verrassing is natuurlijk).


----------



## ThomasK

Ik vrees inderdaad dat we naar een onderscheid B/NL gaan. Ik las net op de trein in brochures met publiciteit voor treintrips: _Beleef... !_ Daar is dus gangbaar, niet _meemaken,_ lijkt mij... (Vroeger was het voldoende te ontdekken, maar nu moet je beleven: belevingseconomie, om niet te gewagen van een 'kick-economie'). 

Of het een zaak van verspreiding is in VL, zou ik eerder betwijfelen, maar na YO' onderzoek durf ik dat niet meer met stelligheid beweren...


----------



## matakoweg

Ik vond op internet:
In België gebruikt men weleens het werkwoord _voorhebben_ in de betekenis van 'iets beleven', 'iets meemaken'. Dat gebruik van _voorhebben_ is geen standaardtaal. In de standaardtaal zijn werkwoorden als _meemaken_, _beleven_,_ondervinden_, _overkomen_ gebruikelijk.
(1) Vorige week heb ik iets griezeligs _voorgehad_. (in België, geen standaardtaal)
(2) Er is hem voor de tweede keer binnen een week iets heel vervelends _overkomen_.

Daarom komt "beleven" misschien minder voor in Belgie? Omdat er al een ander woord is met deze betekenis?


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, inderdaad, in bepaalde dialecten of zo kun je dat horen. Ik heb mij zitten afvragen of wij in mijn dialect een synoniem van _meemaken _of _beleven _hebben, en ik vind er niet onmiddellijk een. Spontaan zou ik geen van beide in mijn dialect gebruiken.


----------



## YellowOnline

Klopt, _voorhebben_ komt vaak voor. Zelf gebruik ik het niet denk ik.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik ben blij dat ik het in mijn vorige post over ‘_bijna_ perfecte synoniemen’ had, want na enig nadenken besef ik dat het verschil tussen _beleven_ en _meemaken_ ook in de betekenis van _ondervinden_ toch nog vrij groot kan zijn, afhankelijk van de context. Dit verschil wil ik illustreren aan de hand van deze drie teksten:

1.
Hoezo weet ik niet wat verdriet is? _Ik beleef verdriet op een andere manier dan jij_, dat wel. Jij voelt de behoefte om luidkeels te lamenteren en iedereen deelgenoot te maken van jouw leed. Ik daarentegen trek me in een hoekje terug en verwerk het liefst alle leed in stilte.

2.
Hoezo weet ik niet wat verdriet is? _Ik maak verdriet op een andere manier mee dan jij_, dat wel. In jouw kliniek in Afrika gebeurt het inderdaad dat mensen plots komen te overlijden en dan een vernietigend gat slaan in het leven van hun naasten. Daarop wil ik niet afdingen. Maar als je, zoals ik, in een ziekenhuis ouders moet meedelen dat hun kind voor het leven gehandicapt zal zijn, is dat evengoed verpletterend nieuws.

3.
Hoezo weet ik niet wat verdriet is? _Ik maak verdriet op een andere manier mee dan jij_, dat wel. Jij bent eerst je baan kwijtgeraakt, toen je huis, en daarna had je die scheiding. Dat is zeker reden genoeg voor verdriet.  Maar als je elke dag moet leven met het besef dat er in je lichaam een tijdbom in de vorm van een erfelijke ziekte zit , is dat net zo goed reden voor verdriet.


Hoewel _beleven_ en _meemaken_ in de drie teksten hierboven nog steeds de betekenis van _ondervinden_ hebben, zoals ik in mijn vorige post zei, zijn ze toch niet uitwisselbaar. De reden zal zijn dat _ondervinden_ zelf ook weer meerdere betekenissen heeft. _Beleven_ is in tekst 1 hierboven _ondervinden_ in de betekenis van _doormaken_. Het draait vooral om de inwerking en uitwerking van een gevoel op iemand persoonlijk. _Meemaken_ is in tekst 2 en 3 hierboven _ondervinden_ in de betekenis van _leren kennen. _Het draait nu vooral om de blootstelling aan iets, om het ontvangen van indrukken. Degene die iets meemaakt, heeft daardoor ook meer de rol van toeschouwer. In tekst 2 wordt iemand als toeschouwer blootgesteld aan gebeurtenissen of situaties waarbij anderen verdriet hebben, in tekst 3 wordt iemand als toeschouwer blootgesteld aan gebeurtenissen of situaties die verdriet opwekken.

Dit verschil tussen _beleven_ en _meemaken_ lijkt niet altijd van groot belang te zijn.  Je kunt zeggen dat je een schitterend avontuur hebt _meegemaakt_, maar ook dat je dat schitterende avontuur hebt _beleefd_. Het zal dan niet echt opvallen dat je in het eerste geval eigenlijk vooral benadrukt dat je deelgenoot was van een schitterende gebeurtenis en dat je in het tweede geval de gewaarwording en verwerking van die schitterende gebeurtenis benadrukt.

Maar hoe zit het dan met deze twee zinnen:

Liefde is een pretpark waar je veel kan beleven, maar soms is het gevaarlijk.
Liefde is een pretpark waar je veel kan meemaken, maar soms is het gevaarlijk.

Liefde is natuurlijk een gevoel, maar... dit gevoel wordt vergeleken met een pretpark! Met daarin natuurlijk de bijbehorende gebeurtenissen en situaties. Die je vervolgens kunt beleven (intern: gewaarworden en verwerken) of meemaken (extern: deelgenoot zijn van iets). Maar juist omdat het om gebeurtenissen en situaties gaat, lijkt het verschil tussen het meer intern gerichte _beleven_ en het meer extern gerichte _meemaken_ in dit geval toch niet al te opvallend te zijn.

Het intern-externverschil wordt aanmerkelijk sterker ervaren als je de zinnen zo herformuleert dat niet langer het pretpark met zijn gebeurtenissen het onderwerp is, maar de liefde zelf.

1. Beleef de liefde, maar besef de gevaren ervan.
2. Maak de liefde mee, maar besef de gevaren ervan.

In zin 1 staat het gewaarworden en verwerken van gevoelens van liefde voorop, in zin 2 staat het deelgenoot worden van situaties waarin sprake is van een liefdesgevoel voorop. Het verschil in betekenis is nu aanmerkelijk groter geworden.


----------



## ThomasK

Heel interessante overwegingen! Op zulke ogenblikken lijken die kleine verschillen toch inderdaad belangrijk, en sprekend...


----------

